# Favorite camera set up?



## deerbuster (Feb 17, 2017)

I thought it would be neat to hear about everyone's favorite lens/body setup. I'll be shooting a Canon 80d with a 70-200 mm f2.8 ii. My 70d was stolen so it "forced" me to upgrade  what's everyone else's favorite?


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 17, 2017)

Just upgraded from a Canon 60D to the 7d MkII to go on my Canon 70-300mm L. Wanting to upgrade to the 100-400mm L II that came out a while after my wife got the 70-300 for me. It will take the Canon TC's mine will not. The 70-300 is great but could use the extra reach.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm also using the Canon 80D with the 18-135mm USM kit lens. Would like to pickup a 70-200mm L lens soon, but need to make some side money first.

Also still use a Canon T3 for something lighter to pack around.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 19, 2017)

I've got a Nikon coolpix p510,,,, which I've got to get out more,,,, and a Canon T90,,,, with multiple lenses,,,, vivatar series 2 70-210,,,, 28-70 series 2,,,,24mm canon,,,, 600 mirror,,,, 50 1.4 canon,,,, nice film camera,,,,scan to convert to digital,,,,


----------



## rip18 (Feb 19, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> I thought it would be neat to hear about everyone's favorite lens/body setup. ...  what's everyone else's favorite?



I've thought about this a bit since I first saw this post, and I admit that I am stumped.  I don't seem to have a "favorite" set-up, so I guess my answer is that it depends on what I am photographing & the conditions that I am photographing it under...

I typically have a full-frame body with a wide-angle or short-range telephoto or macro lens attached and a crop-factor body with a long telephoto attached - but I'll change them up in a heartbeat between each other or put on another lens to create the set-up I think will be best for the situation...


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 20, 2017)

for wildlife the 150-500 mm sigma and most portraits the 105 mm sigma . my main body is the Nikon D810 .


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 20, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> for wildlife the 150-500 mm sigma and most portraits the 105 mm sigma . my main body is the Nikon D810 .



How do you like the sigma glass compared to the name brand Nikon? I'm looking to get a wide angle lens for interviews and don't want to have to spend as much money as I would with a canon lens.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> How do you like the sigma glass compared to the name brand Nikon? I'm looking to get a wide angle lens for interviews and don't want to have to spend as much money as I would with a canon lens.




I have only one Sigma lens (150-500) but it is clear and sharp.  I used it instead of my Nikon glass to shoot a couple weddings and a couple sets of engagement photos for some friends and family members - turned out fantastic!
Dennis


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 21, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> How do you like the sigma glass compared to the name brand Nikon? I'm looking to get a wide angle lens for interviews and don't want to have to spend as much money as I would with a canon lens.



It's fine as long as you don't have to be tack sharp . Nikon's better glass will do a better job ,in that it's just better . Case in point , when I "Fine tune " my lens , I have to do the 150-500 at 500 mm and except the fact that at 150 it will be back focusing . I have three Nikon lens (Zooms )that will hold much closer to accurate . Of course the primes don't have that problem ,but the repeatability on sigma is not as good as Nikon .


----------

